# Case puma-currently a glorified paperweight...



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

Currently have a case 195 puma that is a glorified paperweight... Had just finished bailing and was idling down when a extreme and concistent knocking began in the top of the engine. Sounded like a single piston compressor. Pulled the rocker cover off and found the 'bridge' between the two exhaust valves had fallen out. We suspect poor adjustment on the clearances has caused excessive tappet wear or cam lobe wear. Has anyone ever had issues with an iveco engine similar? Thanks


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

Small update-dropped the oil out and found half a broken tappet... looks like its going to be expensive!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Josh.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Nasty luck, hope it gets better.


----------

